# Bison Hunt Frustration



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

So, I drew the Henry early bison tag, either sex. 
All my plans have unraveled. I have 3 people that can go. And, the one that knows and hunts the area had a family member draw the same hunt time frame. None of us know the area, or have even hunted it. 
I am sitting here with my tag trying to talk myself out of turning it back in. 
Seems like this was doomed from the start. All my leads have fizzled out on guides. 
I can pay some to a guide, but, not a whole bunch. 

Guess I just wanted to vent frustration for a minute.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Keep you head up. I cant help you as I have never hunting the henry's. Use the search and there should be some threads on this hunt. With this being an OIL tag some one on there will help.
Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Not to sound non-sympathetic, but that is why it is called "hunting" and not "killing". Scouting, planning, dreaming, anticipation, etc. is part of the "charm" of the hunt. Enjoy the entire experience by doing the research and scouting. It is much more satisfying when it is all you that earns the trophy due to your diligence and work, not someone else's.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

No way would I turn it in. There is a ton of info on this forum about that hunt. Bison can and will move so muh in a given day that they can and are just about everywhere down there. All of the hunters that are after them will be more than willing to help you if they spot them and they will ask the same from you. Goofy Elk gave me a ton of help as did others. It all on here if you do a search


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Ya, I know all about the "hunting" and not "killing". Have always done my hunts on draw tags myself. LE archery elk, LE archery speed goat, Paunsy muzzle deer. Have done quite well and have some great memories. 
Had a couple of guys with some experiance that wanted to go. But all has changed. 
Everything that could go wrong has.... 
My office manager was moving out of state Nov 1. Was going to search and find a replacement in Sept, and train in Oct. Easy deal.
While I was bow hunting, she announced she was leaving Sept 1. So I have had to scramble and get it all going. Made it so I have not been able to go over scouting as planned. 
Have done some research, and read some other threads, etc. 
There has been some very helpful and nice people offer advice for sure.

Sometimes a plan comes together, and sometimes it does not.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Bottom line, if you don't feel optimistic and excited about going down there, you should probably turn it in. I'm sure you would grant some lucky hunter an early Christmas by turning it in. I've been on both sides of the tag turn in. Definitely a hard choice but if it doesn't feel tight, turn it in.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

How many points did you draw it with?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I only had 14 points. Never dreamed I would get it this year. In fact, I thought I had only put in for a point. 

Bowhunter: What your saying is exactly right. I hate to turn it in, but yet I want to be able to go feeling like I'm ready and able to have a good hunt.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

14 isn't even close to max points right? I would do everything in my power to make it happen while you have the tag in hand and start putting in for a different OIL species. I think you should be able to get plenty of good intel and hopefully make it happen. I'm jealous. I wish I was in your position with a buff tag in hand. Best of luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

At 14 points you might not live long enough (even if you're a young buck) to ever see the max point pool. Go hunt. Don't turn it in. Do your best, and if you eat tag soup, so be it. You got to do something VERY few of us ever will. 

And who knows? You might just get lucky...


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Find a guide! That's a hunt of a lifetime, I would even go for it and I haven't hunted big game in years.:O||:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Call high top outfitters. They might be able to work something out in your budget, and they know that hunt really well


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

what are hunt dates? there is a good chance that I would be willing to go down and help. The bitter cold that I hunted in has me a bit asceared though.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Go Hunt!!!!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The hunt runs from Oct 31 - Nov 12th.
I will give high top a call. 

With my luck on this so far, The winter will hit cold and early. :grin:
I have always put in for the early because I know the later one can get some ugly weather.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Im with all the people saying go for it! If you turn the tag back in you most likely won't draw again until you are a max point holder and how many years will that be? Go hunt!


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Don't turn the tag in!!! Please don't!!!


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

You don't need to hire an outfitter. Take the map that they sent you, and your 3 helpers and look for the following places.

Airplane springs
Coyote Benches
McMillan springs
Penel pass
The horn

And if all else fails cave flat. 

There is also a herd that hangs out on the north end of Mt Ellen. Get up high and look low. Don't be surprised if you see them at 10,000ft. The bulls will often be by themselves. 


Glass, glass, and glass.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

utfireman pretty much nailed it. Those are good places to look.


----------



## foxtrotterhorseman (Jan 22, 2011)

*Hunted there last year...*

Hunted there last year and it was awesome!!! 
5 days of no bison then found some...got a nice bull.
Saw world class trophy deer EVERY DAY!
Scenery is stunning! Man, I'd not pass it up for anything
less than an immediate family member's death! Not kidding!
PM me if you want specific advice.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I agree with all of the go for it comments. I drew a cow tag a few years ago with 4 points and had a very fun year of spotting and hunting down there. I've also been down several other times with people hunting deer, and just to go down and enjoy the area. Utfireman is exactly right. If you spend time in those areas he mentioned and do a lot of spotting you'll find buffalo.

It is very likely that I will be down there those same dates with a friend of mine that has the same tag. Shoot me a PM if you'd like and I'll do what I can to help.


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

I agree with the others to keep it. Last year I drew the late cow hunt and had never been down there before. With the help of UTFireman and Truelife and others I got a ton of info and spotted about every day. They were either just shot at, 8 miles away in the spotting scope, or at over 10,000 feet elevation. It will be hard but you should find them if you cover a lot of ground and hang around those areas mentioned. Glassing is key as well. If you're interested I could send you GPS coordinates of where several bison were killed last year.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full, I think I have come up with the perfect solution to your bison hunt dilemma. You can adopt me and let me hunt your bison via the mentor program.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I think the decision is keep the tag and work thru the issues, or turn it in and possibly never draw again. At 14 points, It would be a long time before lady luck smiles on you again. Only you can decide though.

If it were me, I'd hunt.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

colorcountry:
Only problem is I have to be with you.............;-)

I am probably old enought to be your Dad, so it could work, LOL.........


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

2full, what are your hunt dates?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Oct 31 - Nov 12th.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

What did you ever decide to do with your bison tag, 2full. Do I need to research the legalities of adopting a 31 yr old man?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I ended up turning it back in. Someone was made very happy. 
It just was not working out. I should have gotten much more serious, much sooner. 
If and when I get the tag again I will know what and when to prepare for the hunt. 
It just felt like the right thing to do.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

So now possibly another hunter who has never been down to the Henry Mountains will log on here and start asking the question "where are the bison on the Henry Mountains" 

I could of told you within 1/2 a mile where you could bag one during the early either sex season. Even if you had to spend the first day scouting you could of gotten into them from looking at the areas that were posted for you to look. 

So since you turned the tag in I would suggest a couple of trips down there in the next couple of years to learn the area. But you need to know that where you find them in July and August are not the same places you will find them in November and December. But it is just neat to get down there to look for them and check out the deer.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That is my plan Critter. 

If and when I draw again I will be ready. I thought I had just put in for a point. I really did not plan on getting the tag until I was retired in a couple of years. Then I would actually start putting in for the tag. I would have the time and be able to really focus.
Everything that could go wrong with the work schedule that could, did go wrong. 
Even the 3 guys that could go was down to 1 after the 4th day. 
I got a court supeona to testify in a court case on the first Weds of the hunt. A day travel to get back for that, a day for court, and a day travel to go back over.......
I called the court, but could not get out of it.
It just kept getting better and better.

I knew I would get crap for turning it in. 
Thanks to everyone who offered help and advice. I printed the info as it was given, and have a file at home that I will keep and use if I get lucky again.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow thats crazy. Unless you were at the tippy top of the points tier you will never ever draw this tag again. There is a very strong chance they will cap the points tier in the future which will end the "if you stay in the pool long enough you are guaranteed a tag".

It is a rough hunt... but hey, thats why we call it hunting and not killing. I'd have given it a shot regardless, even if I could have only hunted 1 afternoon. But its your call / decision, and I hope you get a chance at it again sometime...


-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That's a major bummer, 2full. Sorry things didn't work out for you. That hunt is my absolute dream hunt. At only 5 points....almost assuredly it is not happening for me.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

At least the elk I got last Weds takes a little of the sting out of having to turn the tag back in. :shock:


----------

